
The Best Shower Clock: A Casio Watch - masonicb00m
https://masonsimon.com/2018/05/27/the-best-shower-clock-a-casio-watch/
======
znpy
I love my Casio watches. I have an F-91W and a B640W.

The F91-W is super light and you basically can't even feel it on your wrist.
Sadly after three years the pin holding the lock in place broke, and I still
have to change it (I am using the other one).

I'll probably join the G-Shock bandwagon soon, I'm intrigued by the bluetooth-
enabled G-Shock watch.

~~~
masonicb00m
I used to wear two at a time as a kid :P

Have you seen [https://www.gq.com/story/watch-of-the-week-casios-neon-
core-...](https://www.gq.com/story/watch-of-the-week-casios-neon-core-
digital)? I had one once and wore it till it broke. Great for 80’s nostalgia

~~~
znpy
BTW, regarding the link: meh, it's not nostalgia for me, I just find them very
practical and also being very cheap but feature-full I don't have to worry too
much if I lose it or it breaks.

It's just a super effective watch. Which happens to look slick and cool.

